# Manchester is mint



## Annierak (Sep 26, 2008)

What a fantastic city. It has everything you could ever want...great nightlife, theatre's, galleries, the manchester ship canal lol.

Need i say anymore our kid?


Sorted


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 26, 2008)

Annierak said:


> What a fantastic city. It has everything you could ever want...great nightlife, theatre's, galleries, the manchester ship canal lol.
> 
> Need i say anymore our kid?
> 
> ...



Its fuckin well good.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its fuckin well good.


Thanks Dill, thought nobody was gonna respond


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 26, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Thanks Dill, thought nobody was gonna respond



How many other cities have a bar that used to be a toilet? That is what Manchester is all about.


----------



## isitme (Sep 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> How many other cities have a bar that used to be a toilet? That is what Manchester is all about.



All the bars in Stockton on Tees still are toilets


----------



## Annierak (Sep 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> How many other cities have a bar that used to be a toilet? That is what Manchester is all about.


Exactly! And you need to see it to believe it! The toilet walls have naked pics of women (1950's style)...you can pee and have something to look at at the same time. Beat that London!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 26, 2008)

isitme said:


> All the bars in Stockton on Tees still are toilets



Yeh, but Manchester makes its toilets into something special.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 26, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Exactly! And you need to see it to believe it! The toilet walls have naked pics of women (1950's style)...you can pee and have something to look at at the same time. Beat that London!!!



To strike a slightly more serious note, I am not that old, but I remember, when I was pretty young, Manchester being an absolute decaying industrial shit hole. A lot of is cleaned up now, but that is the Manchester that I will always remember and be fond of. I don't care for all the new shiny buildings and all that.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> To strike a slightly more serious note, I am not that old, but I remember, when I was pretty young, Manchester being an absolute decaying industrial shit hole. A lot of is cleaned up now, but that is the Manchester that I will always remember and be fond of. I don't care for all the new shiny buildings and all that.


I know what you mean. I kinda feel the same way about it. I'm actually from the city centre, went past the place i was born a few months ago. Our old block of flats aren't there anymore, it's full of luxury apartments, most of them empty. The heart and soul has gone out of it. Sad really. I loved my shit hole, it was my shit hole. Great memories


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 26, 2008)

The IRA bomb was the best thing to happen to Manchester City Centre.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> The IRA bomb was the best thing to happen to Manchester City Centre.



probably was, didn't have to worry about planning permission to demolish stuff


----------



## veracity (Sep 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> To strike a slightly more serious note, I am not that old, but I remember, when I was pretty young, Manchester being an absolute decaying industrial shit hole. A lot of is cleaned up now, but that is the Manchester that I will always remember and be fond of. I don't care for all the new shiny buildings and all that.



Me too but still have a deep affection for the place and the people - it's the only place I want to live! (I miss the Corn Exchange though )


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm not keen on 'new' Manchester. Things I miss.

Old Hulme, The Crescents, The Aaben cinema, The Eagle, The White Horse, Punx picnics, The Sally Fields.

Hulme Graffitti hall of fame.

Walking my dog on wasteland before Castlefield was redeveloped and being asked "Are you taking him ratting?"

Drinking in the old fellas pubs, The Pack Horse, The Boatmans Home, The City Road, always with my dog.

The Corn Exchange, not just the great market downstairs but the offices upstairs that reminded me of old detective films.

Walking my dog on Market Street without a lead. Walking everywhere in fact.

Good times.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> How many other cities have a bar that used to be a toilet? That is what Manchester is all about.



London used to  twas called 'Private Life' think it may  be shut now though.

12-13 years since I was last in manchester, must go again as I heaer its changed a lot.


----------



## Fledgling (Sep 28, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> How many other cities have a bar that used to be a toilet? That is what Manchester is all about.



Yeah and a good bar at that. When did it stop being a toilet? Did anyone go in when it was a toilet? 

Wandered around the Northern Quarter on Friday for a while, have to say some of the flats are not that great, no imagination to 'em tho I do envy the peeps living on the top floors.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 28, 2008)

one of my best friends in the world is from (and still lives) in salford...shes the cheekiest bitch in the fuckin world and i love her...so it must be  


(does that count?)


----------



## Balbi (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm in Salford. 

It's not mint, it's fucking menthol.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 28, 2008)

Fledgling said:


> Yeah and a good bar at that. When did it stop being a toilet? Did anyone go in when it was a toilet?
> 
> Wandered around the Northern Quarter on Friday for a while, have to say some of the flats are not that great, no imagination to 'em tho I do envy the peeps living on the top floors.


I can't remember when it ceased to be a toilet. I can pinpoint the exact spot where i used to piss as a nipper in the 70's though


----------



## Annierak (Sep 28, 2008)

Balbi said:


> I'm in Salford.
> 
> It's not mint, it's fucking menthol.




Sorry to hear you're from salford, are you ok?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 28, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Sorry to hear you're from salford, are you ok?



Be careful. He is one of _them_ now.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 28, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Be careful. He is one of _them_ now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 28, 2008)

Just by reading his posts we are statistically more likely to be victims of crime.


----------



## moose (Sep 28, 2008)

Part2 said:


> I'm not keen on 'new' Manchester. Things I miss.
> 
> Old Hulme, The Crescents, The Aaben cinema, The Eagle, The White Horse, Punx picnics, The Sally Fields.
> 
> ...


Indeed. Except I didn't have a dog 

I also miss the underground market, Lewis's, Tommy Ducks, and the big Russian ships coming into the docks at 'Salford Quays'.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 28, 2008)

moose said:


> Indeed. Except I didn't have a dog
> 
> I also miss the underground market, Lewis's, Tommy Ducks, and the big Russian ships coming into the docks at 'Salford Quays'.



If we are thinking of the same underground market - the one under the arndale - I remember wandering in there, stoned, just walking through, not realizing that the further and further I went in, the more sparse and weird the stalls became, until I reached a corner where there was hardly anybody and I was completely lost.

It was weird.



It might of been because I was stoned.


----------



## Annierak (Sep 28, 2008)

I remember Woolworths on the corner of Oldham street and the fire there. Was a big part of my childhood sniffing round the vinyl section of Woolworths


----------



## moose (Sep 29, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> If we are thinking of the same underground market - the one under the arndale - I remember wandering in there, stoned, just walking through, not realizing that the further and further I went in, the more sparse and weird the stalls became, until I reached a corner where there was hardly anybody and I was completely lost.
> 
> It was weird.
> 
> ...


This one was opposite the arndale, next to Boots. There was an escalator down to the depths. It had Oasis Market upstairs, where I worked for many years in a head shop on Saturdays and school holidays.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 29, 2008)

moose said:


> This one was opposite the arndale, next to Boots. There was an escalator down to the depths. It had Oasis Market upstairs, where I worked for many years in a head shop on Saturdays and school holidays.



I remember that market, shopping in there and then to The Shakespeare for a beer. Loved Manchester when I started going in the 80's. Psychobilly/rockabilly nights in The Berlin, The Peveril of the Peak and Lass o' Gowrie, Afflecks and the alternative section of Eastern Bloc records, the Thirsty Scholar....  

And I was borned there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 29, 2008)

I like how Pevril of the Peak still has bullet holes in it.


----------



## northernhord (Oct 2, 2008)

The Manchester that exits now is rubbish compared to the Manc of the 70s/80s/90s, the city has lost most of its creativity and its creative people, most of whom moved a decade ago, its yours to keep


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 4, 2008)

> the Thirsty Scholar....



Went there last night, £3.00 for a bloody pint. Just moved to Manchester in the last 2 weeks, anything past all this nostalgia that makes the city good today? I like it, but know barely anything about the place as of yet.


----------



## Mallard (Oct 4, 2008)

It's a great city. I lived there for 4 years '88 to '92 which was a good time to be there as I reckon it was the best night out in the country. I still go up 3/4 times a year but am out of the loop. It's imporved in places but is bloody expensive!


----------



## soulman (Oct 4, 2008)

Mint still reminds of the word minty, which means dirty and uncared for.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 4, 2008)

aye it is nice, I do like my adopted city, but it's getting more expensive as others have said.

being here as a student I've fond memories of the old corn exchange, the weird underground arndale market too (I wandered around there pretty stoned once too - was there a collection of us wandering zombie like???? ), going to parties in the old hulme crescents. 

I sort of remember the temple of convenience pre-pub times, it was just a locked up rain soaked seedy looking bog that would be used for a late night slash/cruising sesh! Much nice now like of course.


----------



## Frampton (Oct 5, 2008)

I remember (in the 50's) a huge bomb site between the Cathedral and where Marks and Spencer's stands today. The site was something of a Speaker's Corner. In the 60's - halfway up Market Street - was Liston's Music Hall. A real seedy place up some rickety stairs. There was a huge black guy and a midget as bar staff. Most evening they'd get into an unpleasant argument with each other. Good to catch the 101 bus back to the little fishing village of Wythenshawe.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 5, 2008)

Belushi said:


> London used to  twas called 'Private Life' think it may  be shut now though.
> 
> 12-13 years since I was last in manchester, must go again as I heaer its changed a lot.




'Public Life' is still open. On Commercial Road (or is it Street?)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2008)

Annierak said:


> What a fantastic city. It has everything you could ever want...great nightlife, theatre's, galleries, the manchester ship canal lol.
> 
> Need i say anymore our kid?
> 
> ...



My cousin lives there. She seems to like it.


----------



## veracity (Oct 5, 2008)

Frampton said:


> I remember (in the 50's) a huge bomb site between the Cathedral and where Marks and Spencer's stands today. The site was something of a Speaker's Corner. In the 60's - halfway up Market Street - was Liston's Music Hall. A real seedy place up some rickety stairs. There was a huge black guy and a midget as bar staff. Most evening they'd get into an unpleasant argument with each other. Good to catch the 101 bus back to the little fishing village of Wythenshawe.


Was the 101 a route in the 60s? Cor. Still get it myself occasionally (although prefer the 105 or 43 as it means less walking for me). I wonder what the longest existing bus route in Manc is?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2008)

You mancunians better be nice to her, too.


----------



## veracity (Oct 5, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You mancunians better be nice to her, too.


I think Mancunians are a pretty friendly lot (on the whole!). This time of year can sometimes be a bit of a worry though - there's a huge influx of new young freshers into the city and some can be a little naive to say the least.


----------



## Frampton (Oct 5, 2008)

veracity said:


> Was the 101 a route in the 60s? Cor. Still get it myself occasionally (although prefer the 105 or 43 as it means less walking for me). I wonder what the longest existing bus route in Manc is?



The 101 existed when Princess Parkway was completed in 1934. It ran to Wythenshawe Park.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 5, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Sorry to hear you're from salford, are you ok?


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Oct 6, 2008)

did anyone go to the Changing Cities exhibition at cube gallery last year? it had loads of old photos and city plans and bits of video and stuff from the hulme crescents. i'm too young to remember (21) but ive lived in manchester all my life and i'm really proud of what this city as achieved. knocking down old hulme was the only thing they could've done really at the time, but its a shame to see an area of such immense cultural and social significance disappear.

freshers are naive as fuck though...i live in a houseshare down moss lane east and the amount of time ive seen them walking alone chatting loudly on mobiles when coming back from clubs etc..with fucking signs on their heads saying 'mug me!'

can spot em a mile off eh.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 6, 2008)

It was like Christmas, wannit?


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Oct 6, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> It was like Christmas, wannit?



well if you're a mugger, yeah...


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 6, 2008)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> did anyone go to the Changing Cities exhibition at cube gallery last year? it had loads of old photos and city plans and bits of video and stuff from the hulme crescents. i'm too young to remember (21) but ive lived in manchester all my life and i'm really proud of what this city as achieved. knocking down old hulme was the only thing they could've done really at the time, but its a shame to see an area of such immense cultural and social significance disappear.



Missed that, sounds good. There's a guy called Al/Furface who's been taking photos round Hulme for years, possibly some of his stuff. There's an 'Old Hulme' on Myspace with a few pics I think.



johnnymarrsbars said:


> i live in a houseshare down moss lane east



Posting from just round the corner on Monton Street.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Oct 6, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Missed that, sounds good. There's a guy called Al/Furface who's been taking photos round Hulme for years, possibly some of his stuff. There's an 'Old Hulme' on Myspace with a few pics I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Posting from just round the corner on Monton Street.



*waves from haydn ave*


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 6, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Posting from just round the corner on Monton Street.





johnnymarrsbars said:


> *waves from haydn ave*



Am just down the road from the two of you, near the job centre on the corner of Moss Lane East/Alexandra Road. Am M16 Moss Side crew though, none of the M14 pussy bullshit.



Actually I think I seen Johnny in the Lidl opposite Whitworth park before now.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Oct 6, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Am just down the road from the two of you, near the job centre on the corner of Moss Lane East/Alexandra Road. Am M16 Moss Side crew though, none of the M14 pussy bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I think I seen Johnny in the Lidl opposite Whitworth park before now.



how'd you know what i look like?

unless i was wearing my "I LUVZ TEH BOARDZ!" tshirt?


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 6, 2008)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> how'd you know what i look like?
> 
> unless i was wearing my "I LUVZ TEH BOARDZ!" tshirt?



You've posted pics before.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Oct 6, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> You've posted pics before.



ah..i can't remember but ok.

next time you see me scooping up armfuls cheap lidl gin, say hi


----------



## Stevil (Oct 11, 2008)

Manchester born and bred. Still go back on a regular basis for gigs etc. Think of myself as a Mancunian first then English. Last week a woman at work recognised my accent and asked me what part of Manchester I was from. I said Ancoats and she replied, 'Oh I'm a bit posher I'm from Salford'.


----------



## Annierak (Oct 11, 2008)

Stevil said:


> Manchester born and bred. Still go back on a regular basis for gigs etc. Think of myself as a Mancunian first then English. Last week a woman at work recognised my accent and asked me what part of Manchester I was from. I said Ancoats and she replied, 'Oh I'm a bit posher I'm from Salford'.




Hey i'm originally from Ancoats, i don't have the accent though


----------

